# [HW] Cpu Fan Speed Control

## X-Drum

Salve,

mi sono accorto che quando la cpu del portatile va a tutta forza per un tempo prolungato la ventola di raffreddamento gira un po piu' forte, ma non al massimo del regime...

per me il massimo regime che puo raggiungere è quello che sento in fase di POST quando viene eseguito il self-test della ventola..

volevo aumentarlo a mano cosi' per curosità ma mi sono reso conto che in:

```
/proc/acpi/fan
```

 non c'è alcun file!!  :Shocked: 

colpa forse :

-dell' acpi buggato di Acer?

-del supporto HT che da "fastidio" ?

-del supporto acpi del kernel che non gestisce correttamente questa parte dell'acpi

avevo letto in giro che qualche portatile dell'acer aveva un acpi strano/buggato un poco e che quindi nn era gestito appieno dal kernel

potete confermare?

----------

## Cazzantonio

io l'ho letto qua

ma non so se è semplice da fixare

se provi e ti riesce magari posta sul forum la soluzione 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## mfkr79

Nemmeno sul mio portatile il componente FAN del sottosistema ACPI riporta alcuna info, non necessariamente si tratta di un bug del kernel o del BIOS. 

Riesco comunque ad avere info sulle ventole grazie ad un modulo specifico per gli inspiron che comunica col SMM...

Se ci dici che modello hai...magari è più semplice aiutarti  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *mfkr79 wrote:*   

> Se ci dici che modello hai...magari è più semplice aiutarti 

 

Acer Aspire 1623LMi

----------

## mfkr79

Con una ricerca veloce...non ho trovato un granchè  :Sad: 

Poi non ho capito se hai un chipset SIS o ATI, comunque il modello è molto recente, magari fra un pò salteranno fuori altre esperienze

Per scoprire se hai un'implementazione bacata dell'ACPI nel BIOS, leggi bene quest'ottimo HOWTO, nel mio caso è stato molto utile...

Se vuoi posta un dmesg

----------

## X-Drum

atroce....

 *Quote:*   

> The problem here is that the compiler used by some manufacturers is buggy, since it is the Microsoft's one, and does not trap every errors or accepts buggy input files. Of course, Windows XP is as buggy as the Microsoft ASL compiler, and can sometimes use a buggy ACPI table.

 

non sapevo che andassero cosi le cose   :Confused: 

si è molto recente come macchina avevo cercato risorse in giro ma c'è pochissimo, cmq il chipset è dell'ATI

pasto lspci e dmesg: sorry ma come sempre phpbb nn permette di allegare file e quindi floddero' allegramente il forum   :Mad: 

lspci:

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5833 (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5838

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4347 (rev 01)

0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4348 (rev 01)

0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4345 (rev 01)

0000:00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 18)

0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4349

0000:00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 434c

0000:00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4342

0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller

0000:00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 434d (rev 01)

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

0000:02:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

0000:02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

dmesg:

```
6>..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 3199.0586 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 199.0974 MHz.

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0:  online

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 1 2

  domain 1: span 3

   groups: 3

CPU1:  online

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 2 1

  domain 1: span 3

   groups: 3

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 156k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd778, last bus=4

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 3)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

number of MP IRQ sources: 16.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00170011

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 02000000

.......     : arbitration: 02

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 11 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 12 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

 13 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 003 03  0    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ21 -> 0:21

.................................... done.

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.5

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe080c000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=41

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5781

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

radeonfb: cannot reserve FB region

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Starting balanced_irq

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Coda Kernel/Venus communications, v6.0.0, coda@cs.cmu.edu

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.14 [Flags: R/W].

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRC] (45 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRS] (33 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 32832 bytes, found (1024x768, 127556 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 118x43

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8070-0x8077, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8078-0x807f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: Slimtype DVDRW SDW-431S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.5 (Sun May 30 10:49:40 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4091 buckets, 32728 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: replayed 15 transactions in 1 seconds

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 240k freed

Adding 393552k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa000, 00:0a:e4:54:a8:8b, IRQ 16

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

driverloader: module license 'see LICENSE file; Copyright (c)2003-2004 Linuxant inc.' taints kernel.

driverloader: stack=8192/72/0 PREEMPT SMP

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

0000:02:05.0: cache line size not set; forcing 32

eth1: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

eth1: WPA, AES, TKIP, WEP128, WEP64 supported

eth1: at 0000:02:05.0 (MAC address 00:0B:6B:49:1D:1D) ready

Acer Travelmate hotkey driver v0.5.13

eth1: New link status: Connected (0001)

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.8

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 18

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> 4 multi-buttons, i.e. besides standard buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected Ati IGP9100/M chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xdc000000

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: PCI device 1002:4347 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 19, pci mem e0f29000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: PCI device 1002:4348 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 19, pci mem e0f2b000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: PCI device 1002:4345 (ATI Technologies Inc)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, pci mem e0f2d000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: remote wakeup

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[d8206000-d82067ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:04.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.0 [1025:0052]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:04.0, mfunc 0x01001022, devctl 0x64

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Qtronix Corp USB MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:13.1-1

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0eb8, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000006

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:04.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.1 [1025:0052]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:04.1, mfunc 0x01001022, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0eb8, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000006

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[17103793000ae404]

ip1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ip1394: eth2: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

eth0: link down

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 428 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.9.0 [May 11 2004] on minor 0

mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x200000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: unsupported bridge

agpgart: no supported devices found.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f00021b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:05.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 54800384

[fglrx] max   AGP = 54800384

[fglrx] free  LFB = 55574528

[fglrx] max   LFB = 55574528

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 16384

eth1: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

eth1: New link status: Connected (0001)

```

----------

## mfkr79

```
ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)
```

Se la batteria l'avevi tolta all'avvio tutto OK, altrimenti anche il tuo pc si aggiunge alla lista di quelli con implementazioni ACPI non standard (o bacate), l'howto che ti ho segnalato fa al caso tuo...

[OT]

```
[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)
```

altre parti relative all'agpgart sono contraddittorie  :Rolling Eyes: 

funziona l'accellerazione 3D dell'ATI M10 in Linux?

[/OT]

----------

## X-Drum

scusa oggi sono assente....  :Mad: 

sto utilizzando il portatile da mezza giornata quindi ho avvito senza batteria,

l'unico problema che appare in maniera totalmente random è che delle volte quando la batteria arriva al 19% (valore riportato da klaptop quindi possibilmente errato) circa di carica, il pc si spegne di botto ergo ogni tanto la lettura della carica è impreciso quando si  scende al di sotto del 22%

quindi il mio bios è affetto dalle imperfezioni da voi riportate seppure in maniera minima...

per l'ati sono errori generati spesso dal driver proprietario che a me personalmente da ottime prestazioni con et ad esempio, è risaputo che il driver proprietario nn è proprio fatto bene purtroppo

----------

## X-Drum

@Cazzantonio: tnx mi ha aiutato a fare il punto della situazione sebbene non tratti appieno del mio problema

@mfkr79: grazie per la segnalazione sto seguendo quel fantastisco howto

per fixare il DSDT  del mio portatile che è abbastanza buggato!

```
2 Errors, 4 Warnings, 1 Remarks, 546 Optimizations
```

mi sto divertendo a fixarlo spero di fare bene, ribadisco che tutto cio' è scandaloso! ad Acer in questo caso basterebbe non utilizzare un compilatore microsoft se ho capito bene, per ottenere un DSDT decente o cmq compilant con le specifiche di intel....(che il kernel di linux segue a differenza di M$)

acer mi sta scadendo come produttore so che nn supportanto linux ma credevo facessero le cose per bene....

mi ritengo disgustato l'acpi della mia macchina compilato da M$ ma pork*#!@  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## motaboy

La cosa che mi fa ridere/piangere é il fatto che in pratica la microsblot ha, come sempre, cambiato le specifiche obbligando tutti ad adeguarsi a quello che lei ha deciso (o forse non l'ha fatto apposta...  :Question:  ) fosse giusto.

----------

## X-Drum

eh chissa' come è andata veramente boh.

cmq ho finito di fixare il DSDT adesso:

```
root@Storm compiler # ./iasl -tc dsdt.dsl

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler / AML Disassembler version 20040715 [Jul 25 2004]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2004 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 2.0c

ASL Input:  dsdt.dsl - 4094 lines, 140268 bytes, 2000 keywords

AML Output: DSDT.aml - 16619 bytes 566 named objects 1434 executable opcodes

Compilation complete. 0 Errors, 0 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 550 Optimizations
```

che figo! devo solo convincere il kernel a considerarlo adesso, e questo sarà un casino dato che uso già un kernel stra-patchato il patch apposito genererà Hunks a manetta temo....

----------

## mfkr79

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ...che figo! devo solo convincere il kernel a considerarlo adesso, e questo sarà un casino dato che uso già un kernel stra-patchato il patch apposito genererà Hunks a manetta temo....

 

ti consiglio di usare l'initrd per passare al kernel la dsdt riparata,

le patch sono più aggiornate rispetto a quella che incorpora la dsdt direttamente nel kernel...inoltre la patch per usare l'initrd è nell'ultima versione dei love-sources

Per caso uno dei warning che hai corretto è simile a questo

```
dsdt-A06.dsl  1814:                 Method (_S0D, 0, NotSerialized)

Warning  2033 -          Unknown reserved name ^  (_S0D)

```

io ne ho 4 identici, sono gli unici che non sono riuscito a correggere  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

no ce ne erano solo 2  mensionati nella doc (1 warn e 1 err) ,

gli altri li ho segati io erano errori grossolani...

controlla il nome della var magari è quello

in alcuni metodi trovavo chiamate anomi di var inesistenti

----------

